# Disrespectful medical treatment and tips for working with your physician



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A good article by health professionals who are also FM patients!A brief excerpt from the article:


> quote: Only recently has medical science begun to understand the underlying mechanism for Fibromyalgia. For many years it was not well understood; consequently, many people with this disorder spent years searching for a diagnosis and effective treatment to relieve their pain. The average length of time from onset of symptoms to diagnosis has been approximately eight years. Unfortunately, during this pre-diagnosis period, many people have met with countless healthcare professionals who were insensitive, disrespectful, uneducated, and who blamed the patient for their pain. They were told they were crazy, â€œItâ€™s all in your head,â€ and other damaging comments. If you have had this experience, it is important for you to know you are not to blame for your symptoms. You are not crazy. You have a real medical condition, and you deserve respectful medical treatment. The damaging comments that were directed toward you were completely inappropriate. You have a right to be angry about this mistreatment.


Find the full article here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=7878


----------

